# OFFICIAL Vistana *2021* Maintenance Fees Thread



## kozykritter (Aug 12, 2020)

This thread is for Vistana* 2021 *maintenance fees discussions. I will also request that the database be extended into 2021, and will post here when it is.

*2021 has been added: *Link to the Vistana Database: http://www.eternaltides.com/SVN/SVNHome.aspx

A big thank you to Nico, for maintaining this database for us!

*---------------------------*

2021 Sheraton Flex .01731 per option, annual increase of .00113 (7%).

Largest component of increase is for anticipated higher amount of owner delinquencies and past due receivables.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 12, 2020)

WFlex 67,100 EOYO

2021 fees: $691.80
2020 fees: $678.38
No VSN fee included  
2% increase YOY due to increased expenses for common areas and cleaning at component resorts as well as decreased rental revenue.


----------



## MICROZE (Aug 12, 2020)

*Aventuras-Flex 95700 *Every-Other-Year EVEN.
2021-Fees: $701.34
Cost/SO: $0.014657
Increase: Don't have 2020-Fees.

*Westin-Lagunamar [WLR]:* 148100 Every-Year
2020-Fees: $1490.56
Cost/SO: $0.010064
Increase: 5.33%

*Westin-Kierland [WKV]:* 148100 Every-Year
2020-Fees: $1645.61
Cost/SO: $0.011111
Increase: 5.13%


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2020)

Bumping to the top of the forum - I will stick it at the top later.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Aug 15, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> *Aventuras-Flex 95700 *Every-Other-Year EVEN.
> 2021-Fees: $701.34
> Cost/SO: $0.014657
> Increase: Don't have 2020-Fees.
> ...



Aventuras was .014657 last year so if that’s the case no increase. Strange that lagunamar went up 5%...


----------



## cubigbird (Aug 15, 2020)

Ckhawaii said:


> Aventuras was .014657 last year so if that’s the case no increase. Strange that lagunamar went up 5%...



That has to be last years WLR fee.  We won’t know WLR 2021 fees for another 2-3 months.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 15, 2020)

cubigbird said:


> That has to be last years WLR fee.  We won’t know WLR 2021 fees for another 2-3 months.


It is. It says 2020 in the post.


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 15, 2020)

It is odd the Aventuras fees are not lower next year. I assume that many expenses are in  Mexican pesos and the local currency  is down 20%. The resorts were closed for 2-3 months and even now they function at a reduced capacity.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 15, 2020)

Ckhawaii said:


> Aventuras was .014657 last year so if that’s the case no increase. Strange that lagunamar went up 5%...


They may have capped Aventuras fees for a few years to help with sales. They did this with WFlex before we saw a big hike last year.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Aug 15, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> They may have capped Aventuras fees for a few years to help with sales. They did this with WFlex before we saw a big hike last year.



Didn’t see the 2020 on the lagunamar, whoops.

Aventuras jumped I think 6% last year. Probably didn’t go up this year due to the peso going from 18     to 22 per USD. DannyTS is right, I’m real surprised it didn’t go down.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 15, 2020)

Ckhawaii said:


> Didn’t see the 2020 on the lagunamar, whoops.
> 
> Aventuras jumped I think 6% last year. Probably didn’t go up this year due to the peso going from 18     to 22 per USD. DannyTS is right, I’m real surprised it didn’t go down.


Usually they provide a breakdown for what is driving the change. Is anyone who owns Adventuras willing to share what that breakdown is?


----------



## MICROZE (Aug 15, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Usually they provide a breakdown for what is driving the change. Is anyone who owns Adventuras willing to share what that breakdown is?


We have only owned Weeks and have always seen the breakdown.

This is the first payment on FLEX and I see no breakdown.
Following is the cost for *Aventuras-Flex 95700-HO [Every-Other-Year]*


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 15, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> We have only owned Weeks and have always seen the breakdown.
> 
> This is the first payment on FLEX and I see no breakdown.
> Following is the cost for *Aventuras-Flex 95700-HO [Every-Other-Year]*



If you go into statements (not the payment area) and download the PDF version they usually include something like this on the second page of the statement (just before the budget). Here is the Westin Flex version.


----------



## MICROZE (Aug 15, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> If you go into statements (not the payment area) and download the PDF version they usually include something like this on the second page of the statement (just before the budget). Here is the Westin Flex version.
> View attachment 24991


Thanks for the direction.
Here is what I see for Aventuras-Flex 2020 V 2021.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 15, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> Thanks for the direction.
> Here is what I see for Aventuras-Flex 2020 V 2021.
> View attachment 24996


Just curious as to how the annual meeting expenses would be higher this year?  Zoom license?


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 16, 2020)

so the actual expenses did go down approx 9%, they increased the reserves by 7% to avoid lowering the MF.


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 16, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Just curious as to how the annual meeting expenses would be higher this year?  Zoom license?


it is better to look at the actual budget to compare with last year. The "key changes" are rather meaningless, they are too vague.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2020)

Nico has added 2021 to the database, so have at it!

*A big thanks to Nico who provides this valuable service to our forum!!!*


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 16, 2020)

First entry in the database is there.

I can’t edit my prior post but Westin Flex MF works out to be $0.0206/HO without the SVN fee (EOY unit - I think the annual and EOY fees work out to be the same.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 17, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> First entry in the database is there.
> 
> I can’t edit my prior post but Westin Flex MF works out to be $0.0206/HO without the SVN fee (EOY unit - I think the annual and EOY fees work out to be the same.



Yes, I own annual and it also is $0.0206 per Home Option.


----------



## clymberz (Aug 26, 2020)

Rookie question, but when are fees due?  Also, does anyone know the fee schedule for WKORV?


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 26, 2020)

clymberz said:


> Rookie question, but when are fees due?  Also, does anyone know the fee schedule for WKORV?


For most weeks owners it is the end of December usually. For the flex programs I believe it is 30 days after the statement date - so this year it falls in Sept for those contracts. 

WKORV hasn’t been released yet - but I think you should see something in Oct.  Last year they were really late it seemed.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 1, 2020)

kozykritter said:


> This thread is for Vistana* 2021 *maintenance fees discussions. I will also request that the database be extended into 2021, and will post here when it is.
> 
> *2021 has been added: *Link to the Vistana Database: http://www.eternaltides.com/SVN/SVNHome.aspx
> 
> ...


I am curious to see if they will budget the reserves for delinquencies the same percentage across all the point programs and resorts or if they are going to try to anticipate how they will look like in reality. I am thinking that Sheraton Flex is the weakest and may see more delinquencies than Westin Flex and Westin Aventuras. Also, the deeds at the resorts that have some resale value will probably first go down in price, defaulting is the last resort and only if a discounted sale does not happen.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 1, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I am curious to see if they will budget the reserves for delinquencies the same percentage across all the point programs and resorts or if they are going to try to anticipate how they will look like in reality. I am thinking that Sheraton Flex is the weakest and may see more delinquencies than Westin Flex and Westin Aventuras. Also, the deeds at the resorts that have some resale value will probably first go down in price, defaulting is the last resort and only if a discounted sale does not happen.



Well so far of Sheraton Flex, Westin Flex and Aventuras, the only one that has highlighted bad debt expense as a budgeted increase in their maintenance fee is Sheraton Flex.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 1, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Well so far of Sheraton Flex, Westin Flex and Aventuras, the only one that has highlighted bad debt expense as a budgeted increase in their maintenance fee is Sheraton Flex.


Westin Aventuras increased the reserves by 7% (post #14). While the text does not specify delinquencies, I just do see other reasons to increase them by so much. Let's keep in mind that the peso is down 20% and a lot of the resort  expenses should be a lot lower.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 1, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> Westin Aventuras increased the reserves by 7% (post #14). While the text does not specify delinquencies, I just do see other reasons to increase them by so much. Let's keep in mind that the peso is down 20% and a lot of the resort  expenses should be a lot lower.



Here is some info on bad debt expense for Westin Flex for the budget years of 2019, 2020 and 2021.


----------



## LMills (Sep 8, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> It is odd the Aventuras fees are not lower next year. I assume that many expenses are in  Mexican pesos and the local currency  is down 20%. The resorts were closed for 2-3 months and even now they function at a reduced capacity.



Just wondering where Adventuras is.  I am familiar with Laguna Mar  Thank you


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 8, 2020)

LMills said:


> Just wondering where Adventuras is.  I am familiar with Laguna Mar  Thank you


Adventuras is the Flex program for the Mexican resorts.  Currently only two in the program - Lagunamar and Westin Los Cabos Resort.










						Westin Aventuras | Vistana Signature Experiences
					

Discover the Westin Aventuras program, your getaway to the world's most sought-after vacation destinations, cultures and experiences.




					www.vistana.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Adventuras is the Flex program for the Mexican resorts.  Currently only two in the program - Lagunamar and Westin Los Cabos Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Westin Cancun not included?


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Is the Westin Cancun not included?


It's not listed as an Adventuras resort.  I imagine it will be added if it hasn't already been.


----------



## diablo2424 (Sep 28, 2020)

I added mine, but it's a little off as I have Sheraton Flex with 91,000 points annually which wasn't an option, here's the breakdowns per year:

"2020 VOI ASSESSMENT $1,472.38
2020 VSN MEMBERSHIP FEE $155.00
2020 ARDA-ROC PAC CONTRIBUTION $5.00
Total: $1,632.38"

"2021 VOI ASSESSMENT $1,575.21
2021 VSN MEMBERSHIP FEE $155.00
2021 ARDA-ROC PAC VOLUNTARY CONTRIBUTION $5.00
Total: $1,735.21"


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 10, 2020)

WKV 2021 MFs Posted:
$1025.48 for 1Bd Premium-Platinum (81K SOs)
$985.48 MF
$40.00 Tax
(1.5% increase over 2020)

2020: $1010.18
2019: $960.89


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfziggs (Nov 11, 2020)

WKV 2021 2bedroom MF's

WKV 2 Bedroom 20202021$ Increase% increaseMF's $  1,582.57 $  1,605.36 $       22.791.44%Tax $       62.74 $       65.17 $         2.433.87%VSN Fee $     155.00 $     155.00 $            -  0.00%Total $  1,800.31 $  1,825.53 $       25.221.40%


----------



## echino (Nov 11, 2020)

Westin Kierland Villas WKV small 1br 67,100 StarOptions:

2020 Maintenance Fee: $611.20
2020 Tax: $24.23
2020 Total (before VSN fee): $635.43

2021 Maintenance Fee: $619.88 (+1.42%)
2021 Tax: $25.17 (+3.88%)
*2021 Total (before VSN fee): $645.05 (+1.51%)*


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 11, 2020)

When performing % calculations - it is best not to include VSN fee as not everyone pays a VSN fee, or they only pay for only part of the VSN fee.

We do not pay VSN fee for WKV as it is paid for our WKORV (1st) and WSJ (2nd) villas.

As enchino confirms, WKV increased by 1.51% (not bad - I expected higher).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quiet Pine (Nov 11, 2020)

Sheraton Desert Oasis (SDO) 2021
2BR Lockoff EOY Gold Plus
$610.28
(ARDA is another $5)


----------



## okwiater (Nov 11, 2020)

Is anybody else’s VSN Dashboard E-Statements page not showing any historical data this year? All of my ownerships are showing no e-statements so I can’t actually see the breakdown.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 11, 2020)

okwiater said:


> Is anybody else’s VSN Dashboard E-Statements page not showing any historical data this year? All of my ownerships are showing no e-statements so I can’t actually see the breakdown.



It is there - just hard to see link. It is a blue link right under current year. It goes back 2 years. That is how I added 2020 and 2019 amounts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Nov 11, 2020)

okwiater said:


> Is anybody else’s VSN Dashboard E-Statements page not showing any historical data this year? All of my ownerships are showing no e-statements so I can’t actually see the breakdown.





DavidnRobin said:


> It is there - just hard to see link. It is a blue link right under current year. It goes back 2 years. That is how I added 2020 and 2019 amounts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are missing on my Dashboard also. Under E-Statements it shows the following:


----------



## okwiater (Nov 11, 2020)

controller1 said:


> They are missing on my Dashboard also.



That’s exactly what I’m seeing. They must’ve broken something.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 11, 2020)

Dashboard > Select VOI to View > Pay Now > Dark Blue Link under “Prior Balance Due” that states “View Prior Year Balance Detail” > Toggle Year

All my VOIs have this whether due or not. Always been this way. Time for Provigen? LOL






Hard to see Dark Blue Link is below Prior Balance Due







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 11, 2020)

controller1 said:


> They are missing on my Dashboard also. Under E-Statements it shows the following:
> View attachment 28455



See my post - click on Pay Now on upper right side - follow Dark Blue link
Mine are all there - 6 of them across 4 resorts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Nov 11, 2020)

*Westin Nanea 176,700 Home Options OceanFront*

2021 - $2,930.98
2020 - $2,928.31
0.09% increase  (yes that's 9/100's of 1%)
Cost Per Home Option - $0.01659

Details as to what increased/decreased unavailable due to e-statements not being available.


----------



## okwiater (Nov 13, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Dashboard > Select VOI to View > Pay Now > Dark Blue Link under “Prior Balance Due” that states “View Prior Year Balance Detail” > Toggle Year
> 
> All my VOIs have this whether due or not. Always been this way. Time for Provigen? LOL



Your screenshots are not an "e-statement." They're just a webpage showing a high-level breakdown of costs. They don't show all the information the e-statement contains. Not to mention, a web page listing an arbitrary "balance due" doesn't legally qualify as notice of a debt.

So yes, again, while I can see a "balance due" I have not received any "e-statements." The e-statements feature worked in August, but no longer works in November. I would send a message to Vistana but "Contact Us" doesn't work either.

Vistana IT for the win.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 13, 2020)

okwiater said:


> Your screenshots are not an "e-statement." They're just a webpage showing a high-level breakdown of costs. They don't show all the information the e-statement contains. Not to mention, a web page listing an arbitrary "balance due" doesn't legally qualify as notice of a debt.
> 
> So yes, again, while I can see a "balance due" I have not received any "e-statements." The e-statements feature worked in August, but no longer works in November. I would send a message to Vistana but "Contact Us" doesn't work either.
> 
> Vistana IT for the win.



Sorry - I didn’t know you wanted e-statement year over year.
I have never seen previous ones online, but I do keep them when they are sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okwiater (Nov 13, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry - I didn’t know you wanted e-statement year over year.
> I have never seen previous ones online, but I do keep them when they are sent.



I have all mine saved -- electronically -- as well. Do they send paper copies in the mail? I usually trash most Vistana mail... might have to change that this year.


----------



## mdditt2000 (Nov 13, 2020)

Question on the VSN fees. Do I pay per timeshare contract or per vistana account. I own two properties. Nanae and kierland. I saw today that VSN fees are due on both. I want to know if this is correct. 

Thanks Mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Nov 14, 2020)

mdditt2000 said:


> Question on the VSN fees. Do I pay per timeshare contract or per vistana account. I own two properties. Nanae and kierland. I saw today that VSN fees are due on both. I want to know if this is correct.
> 
> Thanks Mark
> 
> ...



You pay on the first two properties you own. The first at full price and the second at a lesser rate assuming both properties are in the same Vistana account.


----------



## mdditt2000 (Nov 14, 2020)

controller1 said:


> You pay on the first two properties you own. The first at full price and the second at a lesser rate assuming both properties are in the same Vistana account.



Both property not on the same account aa vistana *bleep* up the dead. They added my middle name.  it’s not fault so I need to push back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 14, 2020)

mdditt2000 said:


> Both property not on the same account aa vistana *bleep* up the dead. *They added my middle name.*  it’s not fault so I need to push back



_They_ didn't add your middle name.  Your middle name is on the deed to one of your properties but not on the other. Multiple properties don't go into the same account unless names on the deeds match in all respects.

The same problem occurs when both spouses are not on all of the deeds, when children are on some deeds, or some properties are held in a trust and others are not.


----------



## mdditt2000 (Nov 14, 2020)

So goes that mean you have to pay VSA fees for each property or it’s just a one off fee for the entire year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 14, 2020)

mdditt2000 said:


> So goes that mean you have to pay VSA fees for each property or it’s just a one off fee for the entire year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is critical to have deeds in the same name.
You need to change so the deed names match. This is on you.

Pay the 1st fee on the first one purchases (~$155 unless HI, then a bit more) and the 2nd fee on the second one purchase (~$55 iirc, a bit more for HI)
Inform them that this is what you are doing while you correct the deed names and clear with VSE Title. You will need to speak to someone at VSE that deals with MFs.

You are not the first, nor the last - I had to do same with my first few SVO (now VSE) VOIs (TS weeks).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 14, 2020)

okwiater said:


> I have all mine saved -- electronically -- as well. Do they send paper copies in the mail? I usually trash most Vistana mail... might have to change that this year.



I receive budget statements by mail, and pay online. 
I receive HOA proxy voting by email.

I keep a spreadsheet of the bottom line fees from the start of my Ownerships, and have entered them in the VSE database.
I like to keep track of the %increases of the MFs and Taxes (not including VSN fees).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdditt2000 (Nov 15, 2020)

Why should I pay to get the dead fixed when Vistana made the error. That sounds crazy.. don’t they think.. anybody know how to change the dead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Nov 15, 2020)

mdditt2000 said:


> Why should I pay to get the dead (sic) fixed when Vistana made the error. That sounds crazy.. don’t they think.. anybody know how to change the dead (sic)?



Since your profile shows you own at Nanea and you say you're paying the VSN fee there, I assume you bought that one from the developer.  It's not evident whether your Kierland purchase was also from the developer.  If it was, perhaps Vistana made an error and would correct it, although they probably relied on what you gave them as information to use for titling the ownership and would therefore disclaim any error.

If you bought the Kierland resale from someone else, it's possible they (Vistana) did the transfer and made an error similarly.

In any case, you can contact owner services and see if they will recognize that the ownership of both is in a single person and put them in the same account, though it appears from the post by @DavidnRobin that they typically won't do that.  Your other option is to have the name on the deed of one of them changed to match the name of the deed on the other, which will save you about $105/year in VSN fees and give you more flexibility with StarOptions if you don't use a home resort week.

If it were me in your position, I would ask owner services first, then go on to getting the deed fixed, if necessary.  There are many companies that do title services that could accomplish the deed change, including Vistana.  You are in the driver's seat on this one, given that the VSN fee on Hawaiian ownerships is taxed by the State, it might be worth having that one be the one that is corrected as that would make it the second one in your surviving account and subject to the lower fee ($50 instead of $155), but you could run the risk of them thinking it's a resale and not a developer purchase and dropping it out of the network - that would argue for having Vistana do the deed correction.  My guess is that they will not do anything on their own to fix the problem you have because it's not really a problem for them.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 15, 2020)

My WLR and WKV fees posted but my "E-Statements are unavailable" and have been unavailable since I received the email from Vistana that maintenance fees are now due.  Is anyone else having this problem?  Prior year e-statements are also unavailable.  I'd really like to see their math.....


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 15, 2020)

mdditt2000 said:


> Why should I pay to get the dead fixed when Vistana made the error. That sounds crazy.. don’t they think.. anybody know how to change the dead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Confused. Why is this Vistana’s error? Because they didn’t inform you that names on deed need to be identical?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## needvaca (Nov 15, 2020)

mdditt2000 said:


> Both property not on the same account aa vistana *bleep* up the dead. They added my middle name.  it’s not fault so I need to push back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vistana can likely fix it in their end. I had a similar problem. One of my deeds had our middle initials, the other didn’t. After a couple calls to vistana, they fixed it in my account, but it took a few weeks. They are slow- just keep calling


----------



## okwiater (Nov 15, 2020)

cubigbird said:


> My WLR and WKV fees posted but my "E-Statements are unavailable" and have been unavailable since I received the email from Vistana that maintenance fees are now due.  Is anyone else having this problem?  Prior year e-statements are also unavailable.  I'd really like to see their math.....


Yes, everyone else is having this problem. It was working in August but has been broken for at least a few weeks. I'm not paying anything until the e-statements are fixed. I was able to submit a complaint through the Contact Us feature.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 16, 2020)

okwiater said:


> Yes, everyone else is having this problem. It was working in August but has been broken for at least a few weeks. I'm not paying anything until the e-statements are fixed. I was able to submit a complaint through the Contact Us feature.



It doesn’t even show the balance due so I have no clue what to pay.  As others have also said, I’m not going to pay if I don’t know what to pay.  I want to see the statement breakdown / math.  Has anyone heard anything on when this issue might get resolved?


----------



## okwiater (Nov 16, 2020)

cubigbird said:


> It doesn’t even show the balance due so I have no clue what to pay.  As others have also said, I’m not going to pay if I don’t know what to pay.  I want to see the statement breakdown / math.  Has anyone heard anything on when this issue might get resolved?



The balances due do show for me on most of my ownerships. There are a few which aren't showing a balance due even though I received the "E-statement is available!" e-mail. It's annoying...

I did receive a response to my Contact Us inquiry:

_"Sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused you. At this time, our team is working to get this fix for our Owners. There is no estimated time. Should you require immediate assistance, please feel free to contact our Owner Services Team directly by phone at 888-786-9637. Agents are available Monday through Friday from 9 AM to 5 PM, Eastern Time. "_


----------



## nadz786 (Nov 16, 2020)

Does anyone know what the due date is for Kierland fees? I am new to Vistana so this is my first year paying MFs and can't find it online. 

Thank you.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 17, 2020)

I got charged a $155 VSN fee on one of my weeks (for multiple weeks) and $50 VSN fee on another.  Is that right?  Should I be paying more than $155 VSN fees?


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 17, 2020)

cubigbird said:


> I got charged a $155 VSN fee on one of my weeks (for multiple weeks) and $50 VSN fee on another.  Is that right?  Should I be paying more than $155 VSN fees?


Correct. First week $155 second $55.  After that no charge.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 17, 2020)

cubigbird said:


> I got charged a $155 VSN fee on one of my weeks (for multiple weeks) and $50 VSN fee on another.  Is that right?  Should I be paying more than $155 VSN fees?



The $155 + $50 is correct.  All other VSN units should be "free".


----------



## MICROZE (Nov 17, 2020)

I received Emails for both our WLR & WKV MF.
However, I can only see the WKV 2021-MF breakdown online.
Still unable to see the WLR 2021-MF.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2020)

okwiater said:


> Yes, everyone else is having this problem. It was working in August but has been broken for at least a few weeks. I'm not paying anything until the e-statements are fixed. I was able to submit a complaint through the Contact Us feature.



Looks like the E-Statements system is available again; however, if I click through to my WLR or WDW statements (both posted yesterday it looks like), it just spins trying to display the PDFs...


----------



## controller1 (Nov 17, 2020)

controller1 said:


> *Westin Nanea 176,700 Home Options OceanFront*
> 
> 2021 - $2,930.98
> 2020 - $2,928.31
> ...



Now that the E-statements are available here are the changes per budget line item for Westin Nanea:


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2020)

WLR - 1.0% increase (two-thirds of that is increased housekeeping costs)

2021 Operating Assessment - $1248.22 (2BR L/O), $784.22 (1BR Prem), $464.00 (1BR)
2021 Replacement Reserves - $254.00 (2BR L/O), $159.58 (1BR Prem), $94.42 (1BR) -- unchanged from previous year

Total - $1512.49 (2BR L/O), $950.25 (1BR Prem), $562.24 (1BR)


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 17, 2020)

WDW - 3.0% increase (almost all due to continued phaseout of voluntary Developer contribution)

2021 Operating Assessment - $1436.71 (2BR L/O)
2021 Replacement Reserves - $339.29 (2BR L/O) -- unchanged from previous year

Total - $1776.00 (2BR L/O) + estimated real estate tax (separate line item on bill)


----------



## wjarcher (Nov 17, 2020)

Just saw the 2021 MF posted for WKOVRN 2BD Annual: $2,737.96, first year owner, not sure how much the 2020 MF was (in particular there was a tax refund in 2020)


----------



## controller1 (Nov 17, 2020)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North
2-Bedroom Lockoff OceanFront*

2021 - $2,737.96
2020 - $2,439.24
12.2% increase (excluding the one-time receipt of the tax settlement the increase is 0.3%)

Primary increase is due to the absence of the tax credit ($289.69) received last year as a result of the settlement of the lawsuit against the County of Maui. The chart below, included in the statement, shows an overall increase of $271.74 but the actual increase is $298.72.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 19, 2020)

WKORV - 23.4% increase (excluding the one-time receipt of the tax settlement the increase is 4.6%)

2021 Master Association Assessment - $343.15 (2BR Deluxe L/O), $249.04 (2BR L/O), $210.09 (1BR)
2021 Apartment Owners Assessment - $669.54 (2BR Deluxe L/O), $485.89 (2BR L/O), $409.91 (1BR)
2021 Vacation Ownership Assessment - $2357.19 (2BR Deluxe L/O), $1710.57 (2BR L/O), $1443.07 (1BR)

Total - $3369.88 (2BR Deluxe L/O), $2445.50 (2BR L/O), $2063.07 (1BR)


----------



## dss (Nov 20, 2020)

Is anyone else with 2 (or more) weeks having an issue paying for their second week? I was able to pay online for my default week without issue. When I went to make a payment for the second week, I saw the correct invoice (confirming I was in the correct dropdown/week choice), clicked the pay online now button, and was taken to a checkout page that had my first week's data (and a zero balance). I tried clearing cookies/cache, different browsers, etc... Seems like this is a bug but I don't have a lot of faith in Vistana IT and wanted to check here first to see if anyone else was having this issue? Thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 20, 2020)

Not sure if 2021 WPORV has been Reported.

2Bd EOY
2021: $1572.65 (-0.04%)
2020: $1573.28 (2.90%)
2019: $1528.88

Nice to see that it is relatively flat, but certainly costly. Can’t wait to go back... someday.

Also, the VSN fee (1st owned) is $161.46 for VSE HI properties.

I see what people were talking about online statements (full). I get mine mailed, but will discontinue (except for WSJ).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 20, 2020)

WKORV 2Bd Deluxe Summary
(I realize that the details are above) 

2021: $3,369.88
(3.0% higher than 2019 - there was a tax rebate for 2020)

2020: $2,733.26
2019: $3,271.34

Can’t wait to return - tons of banked SOs to use. Sucks that I had to give up OF SOs (and WSJ SOs) then have to use within VSN. Got lucky with WPORV with our odd year ownership.
Those are all in the high VSE MFs tier.
Oh well... minor issue comparatively.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdditt2000 (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m not going to pay the second $155. Nobody at vistana is answering the phone. I’m going to start writing. Who should I write to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Nov 21, 2020)

mdditt2000 said:


> I’m not going to pay the second $155. Nobody at vistana is answering the phone. I’m going to start writing. Who should I write to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Send a message via your Vistana Dashboard. Those messages tend to go to more seasoned staff members.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2020)

*Sheraton Vistana Villages - 2BR Bella (non lock off 81K week) Prime Season - Annual*

2021 OPERATING ASSESSMENT - $917.71
2021 REPLACEMENT RESERVES - $253.19
2021 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX - $142.90
2021 TOTAL - $1,313.80

2020 TOTAL - $1,271.42 <<-- $42.38 increase (3.33%)


----------



## Eric B (Dec 1, 2020)

Sheraton Vistana Villages - 1 BR (not premium) Key West Prime Season - Annual
2021 Maintenance Fee - $523.82
2021 Real Estate Tax - $92.95
2021 Total - $616.77

Didn't get the e-Statement yet, so I don't have a breakdown of the operating assessment and reserves.

From the budget included with my 2 BR SVV Bella:

Sheraton Vistana Villages - 1 BR Bella  - Annual

2021 OPERATING ASSESSMENT - $425.91
2021 REPLACEMENT RESERVES - $117.22
2021 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX - $95.84 Prime/$80.56 not Prime
2021 TOTAL - $638.97 Prime/$623.69 not Prime

Sheraton Vistana Villages - 2 BR Lockoff

2021 OPERATING ASSESSMENT - $1,189.07
2021 REPLACEMENT RESERVES - $328.21
2021 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX - $168.54 Prime/$142.62 not Prime
2021 TOTAL - $1,685.82 Prime/$1,659.90 not Prime

Estimated real estate taxes for the 2 BR Bella non-lockoff High season are $118.34 vice the $142.90 as listed by @dioxide45 above, making the total 2021 for those $1,289.24.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Estimated real estate taxes for the 2 BR Bella non-lockoff are $118.34 vice the $142.90 as listed by @dioxide45 above, making the total 2021 for those $1,289.24.


Is your amount for the High season (Gold Plus) week?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Is your amount for the High season (Gold Plus) week?



Sorry; mine is a Prime, but I was listing the High season tax amount I found on the budget.  Edited my post to fix that.  Thanks!


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 1, 2020)

SVR Lakes 2BR L/O High season

2020 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $812.04
2020 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $259.28
2020 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $197.78
2020 TOTAl $1269.10

2021 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $841.41
2021 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $259.28
2021 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $139.70
2021 TOTAL $1240.39

Decrease of $28.71, 2.26%.  Operating cost is up but real estate tax is down.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2020)

That is a pretty drastic drop in real estate taxes.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> That is a pretty drastic drop in real estate taxes.


Yep, I checked, double checked and triple checked.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 4, 2020)

Sheraton Vistana Villages 2BR Platinum Lockoff Amelia:

2021 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $1,079.40
2021 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $236.02
2021 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $194.54

$1509.96 (2021)
$1497.39 (2020)

+$12.57 (+ 0.8%)

Kinda salty it went up at all considering how closed that resort has been and the very low occupancy as noted by @dioxide45 and others.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 4, 2020)

Sheraton Vistana Villages 2BR Platinum Lockoff St. Augustine:

2021 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT $985.07
2021 CONDO COMMON ASSESSMENT $313.97
2021 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $217.26

$1516.30 (2021)
$1495.32 (2020)

+$20.98 (+ 1.4%) 

Guess I'm even saltier about this one.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 4, 2020)

Westin St John VGV 1 BR Platinum Plus

2021 Operating Assessment  $1,833.17
2021 Replacement Reserves $ 358.25

2021 Total                               $2,191.42


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 4, 2020)

WSJ VGV 2Bd TH

2021: $2,739.31 (3.63% increase over 2020)
2020: $2,668.15 (9.38% increase over 2019)
2019: $2440.33 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannagotoo (Dec 8, 2020)

RE: One Ohana and Charitable Trust-It has been a long year but I seem to remember that before it was $10. I paid it for a couple of the units but not all. Now it has changed to $20 and the ** notation indicates that $10 is optional. So now $10 is mandatory and the other $10 optional? Or did they fail to correct the ** to $20? Thanks for the help, I read this post and there is nothing mentioned.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2020)

wannagotoo said:


> RE: One Ohana and Charitable Trust-It has been a long year but I seem to remember that before it was $10. I paid it for a couple of the units but not all. Now it has changed to $20 and the ** notation indicates that $10 is optional. So now $10 is mandatory and the other $10 optional? Or did they fail to correct the ** to $20? Thanks for the help, I read this post and there is nothing mentioned.


I suspect they failed to update the notation.


----------



## controller1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Can anyone help me determine the 2021 Maintenance Fee for a 1-bedroom at WKORV? There's nothing in the database. Thanks!


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 11, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Can anyone help me determine the 2021 Maintenance Fee for a 1-bedroom at WKORV? There's nothing in the database. Thanks!



$2063.47, see post #73


----------



## controller1 (Dec 11, 2020)

YYJMSP said:


> $2063.47, see post #73



Thanks!!


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 11, 2020)

Westin St John

Coral Vista 95.7K resort season 
2019 $1997.30
2020 $1997.30
2021 $1901.85 - Base fee $607.14 plus $0.0135288 per point $1294.70

Coral Vista 148.1K Resort season
2021 $2610.76 - Base $607.24 plus pp $2003.62

Coral Vista 176.7K Diamond season 
2021 $2997.68 - base plus pp

Sunset Bay 67.1K resort season
2020 $1383.92
2021 $1406.48 ($0.0209853 per point)

Sunset Bay 148.1K resort season
2021 $3107.92

Sunset Bay 176.7K Diamond season 
2021 $3708.10


----------



## controller1 (Dec 11, 2020)

GrayFal said:


> Westin St John
> 
> Coral Vista 95.7K resort season
> 2019 $1997.30
> ...



Could you help us novices (at least as far as Westin St. John). Resort Season and Diamond Season are not shown on the StarOptions charts. What are those seasons as reflected in the StarOptions charts for Westin St. John? (Gold Plus, Platinum, Platinum Plus)
Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 11, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Could you help us novices (at least as far as Westin St. John). Resort Season and Diamond Season are not shown on the StarOptions charts. What are those seasons as reflected in the StarOptions charts for Westin St. John? (Gold Plus, Platinum, Platinum Plus)
> Thanks!


Diamond 51;52;1-17 is Plat Plus, Resort 18-33 is Plat, Resort 34-50 is Gold Plus.


----------



## heckp (Jan 2, 2021)

Happy New Year!
I just noticed that we are billed $50 membership fee for our Kierland ownership and $155 for the Harborside one. I haven't been looking at the breakdown of the fees (not an excuse). Are we supposed to be paying the 2 separate fees? Are those SVN membership fees?
Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2021)

heckp said:


> Happy New Year!
> I just noticed that we are billed $50 membership fee for our Kierland ownership and $155 for the Harborside one. I haven't been looking at the breakdown of the fees (not an excuse). Are we supposed to be paying the 2 separate fees? Are those SVN membership fees?
> Thank you!


Yes, that is correct. $155 VSN fee for your first week and $50 for the second. Every week after the second has no additional VSN fees.


----------



## LobsterHunter (Jan 4, 2021)

HRA 2br L/O phase I is $2,970.24 a decrease of $244.36
HRA 2br L/O phase II is $3,031.16 a decrease of $217.15

Mostly a temporary reduction for Atlantis assessments due to closure & reduction in wage expenses.


----------



## jackball (Jan 5, 2021)

echino said:


> Westin Kierland Villas WKV small 1br 67,100 StarOptions:
> 
> 2020 Maintenance Fee: $611.20
> 2020 Tax: $24.23
> ...


Should EOY users have a MF about half this amount?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 5, 2021)

jackball said:


> Should EOY users have a MF about half this amount?



Yes, plus ~$20/year. Keep in mind that WKV requires an annual $155 VSN membership as well, and that's explicitly not included in the $645. The $155 is every year, not just use year. The fee is $155 for the first deed, then ~$30 for the second, and no charge for any additional.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 5, 2021)

It's actually $50 for the second VOI/deed


----------



## DanCali (Jan 12, 2021)

HRA 2BR (Phase II 2BR unit - lockoff portion of 3BR) 2021 bill was $1754.14. Last year it was $2039.56 so reduction of $285 mostly due to refund of some Atlantis assessments since it was closed most of the year.


----------



## jackball (Jan 19, 2021)

Westin Kierland small 1BR (67,100 SO) EOY
2021 Operating Assessment  $270.09
2021 Replacement Reserves     59.85
2021 Estimate Real Estate Tax   12.59
2021 Total                               $342.53


----------



## controller1 (Jan 21, 2021)

It would really really really be great if those of you who have posted in this thread with MF info would also post same in the database so we can easily search and do comparisons! The database URL is in the first post in this thread but I'll provide it here for your convenience: http://www.eternaltides.com/SVN/SVNHome.aspx


----------



## RunCat (Sep 2, 2021)

kozykritter said:


> 2021 Sheraton Flex .01731 per option, annual increase of .00113 (7%).
> 
> Largest component of increase is for anticipated higher amount of owner delinquencies and past due receivables.



Interesting.  I just received my paper copy of the VOI Assessment and the number used is $0.01843; which they say is a 6.5% increase.  Note: Annual ownership. Assessment # does not include VSN or ARDA-ROC PAC


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2021)

RunCat said:


> Interesting.  I just received my paper copy of the VOI Assessment and the number used is $0.01843; which they say is a 6.5% increase.  Note: Annual ownership. Assessment # does not include VSN or ARDA-ROC PAC


The post you are quoting was last year's assessment.


----------



## RunCat (Sep 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> The post you are quoting was last year's assessment.


Yep, just saw that. Oops.   
Albeit, that shows a nearly 14% increase from 2020  (1.07 *  1.065 = 1.13955)


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2021)

RunCat said:


> Yep, just saw that. Oops.
> Albeit, that shows a nearly 14% increase from 2020  (1.07 *  1.065 = 1.13955)


There is a 2022 maintenance fee thread, it just isn't stickied yet;








						OFFICIAL *2022* Vistana Maintenance Fees Thread
					

This thread is for 2022 Vistana maintenance fees.  Please remember to also post your Maintenance Fee details to the searchable database. Thanks.  http://eternaltides.com/svn/svnhome.aspx  Westin Flex Just received the 2022 maintenance fee billing for Westin Flex.  The fee for 2022 is...




					tugbbs.com


----------

